# Cath-Fluoroscopy (Mechanical Valve)



## daniel (Apr 22, 2011)

How is coded?

And is the Cath reported separatly?


I see CPT 71023-71034 fit what I'm looking for, but is the cath reported in addtion to any of these two codes.

Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 26, 2011)

daniel said:


> How is coded?
> 
> And is the Cath reported separatly?
> 
> ...



Not quite sure why you would use the 71023? Never used that before why dont you post the report if you want to and let us see what the dr did.


----------



## daniel (Apr 26, 2011)

So you've used CPT 71034 for this type of procedure.

Is the Cath inclusive to this?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 27, 2011)

daniel said:


> So you've used CPT 71034 for this type of procedure.
> 
> Is the Cath inclusive to this?




nope not 71034 either.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Your to funny.

I don't have the O.P report as of now. The doctor is on vaction, so I can't post it here.
So do have any direction on this procedure?

This is what I've found per supercoder..

Question: Is there a code for fluoroscopy of the mitral valve with a heart catheterization? The report states, “Fluoroscopy of the mitral valve shows normal mitral valve leaflet motion in multiple views.” Codes 71023 and 71034 specify the number of views. Should I use 76000 or is this study included in the catheterization? Can you explain why?



West Virginia Subscriber



Answer: You should use 71023 (Radiologic examination, chest, two views, frontal and lateral; with fluoroscopy) and 71034 (Radiologic examination, chest, complete, minimum of four views; with fluoroscopy) when the physician performs radiological chest exams, with either two views or a minimum of four views. These codes are not appropriate for the fluoroscopy of the mitral valve. Code 76000 (Fluoroscopy [separate procedure], up to one hour physician time, other than 71023 or 71034 [e.g., cardiac fluoroscopy]) is a radiographic technique that provides images of tissues or deep structures of the body by the use of fluoroscopy. This fluoroscopy is usually a component of a more complex procedure and is not identified separately.



And, 76000 is included in the left heart catheterization code 93510 (Left heart catheterization, retrograde, from the brachial artery, axillary artery or femoral artery;  percutaneous), according to the National Correct Coding Initiative (NCCI). NCCI states that code 76000 has a superscript number 0, indicating that 76000 may never be reported separately with a heart catheterization code


----------



## daniel (May 2, 2011)

*Here's the op report*

Procedure performed: Mechanical mitral valve fluorscopy

Indication: The patient is a 48 yr old man with hx of mechanical mitral valve replacment. The valve is poorly seen on echocardigraphy. She is referred for fuoroscopy to assess valve leaflet motion in this patient hopsitalized for heart failure and atrial fibrillation.

Procedure: Flurosocpy of the mechanical mitral valve was performed in multiple projections.

Results: There is normal bileaflet motion of the mechanical mitral valve with nomral excursion and complete closure of both leaflets.

Summary: By fluroscopy, normal valve motion of the mechanical mitral valve.


----------

